# my daughter's birthday goat



## vickie2133 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok I was on BYC and it was suggested I post this here.  I have alot to learn and I heard this is the place to X husband and his wife got this for my daughters birthday tomorrow.  This is all she asked him for, so I guess they done ok.  This is our first goat and we have no clue except that she is expecting in 5 or 6 weeks?  Oh my daughter has named her Lily. Not sure of breed or anything else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is my nephew in the picture, he is begging for a baby one if she has two.


----------



## mully (Jun 24, 2009)

Very cute !! You will enjoy raising goats as they are sweet and very funny (most of the time LOL)


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 24, 2009)

She is cute! Goats are great!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 24, 2009)

She's a common pygmy by the looks of it   and is very cute!

What do you plan to feed her?  Preggers does have a few special requirements, but nothing too fancy.  Make sure, for instance, that you have a loose goat mineral available to her all the time.

She *should* start making an udder about 30 days before she kids, which will help to give you some idea of how soon to expect babies.


----------



## vickie2133 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmm I think it will be sooner than expected then.  I wished he had gotten her two.  I am watching craigs list and local papers, but havent' noticed any one with any for sale locally yet.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2009)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
Start at the beginning (Getting your goat) and read everything that pertains to your situation.
I don't necessarily follow everything she does but she does know her stuff as far as health / husbandry.  Lots of informational pics, etc.
Enjoy your new pet.


----------



## norcal (Jun 24, 2009)

Oooohhhhh..........how cute.


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey vickie did she ever have her kid/kids?


----------



## hoosiergal (Aug 13, 2009)

she is adorable.


----------

